# Any Groups in TN?



## Turtle77

Hi all,
I just got into the hobby of PDF and wanted to know if there are any groups in TN, preferably in the Nashville Area or Middle TN. If not, does anyone want to start one? Are there enough people with interest here? Thanks

Turtle


----------



## ckreef

Im in turtle.


----------



## Turtle77

Awesome, I didnt think anyone would ever respond LOL


----------



## false_ideals

Count me in too guys.


----------



## Brad23

I'm in as well! I'm in Murfreesboro.


----------



## ckreef

Im sure Angela will be in too. So lets see what we can get going. Just to let you all know I can build some tanks if you need one I have lots of materials to build tanks.


----------



## Turtle77

Now that I have the 12 gallon and its finished I wish I had done a few things differently. Now I want a bigger tank and after seeing CkReefs tanks I really want a bigger tank. My frogs seem very happy even in the little 12 gallon but already I have one side of my water hose has stopped working. Not sure why. I had alot of fun putting this one together and want to do it again. Or at least help someone else build thiers. How is everyone elses tank going?
Ohh and CK Reef, what type of tads are those you have?


----------



## ckreef

Well I have the 60 setup, a 20 long, a 12"x12"12 exoterra a 10 gallon a 3 gallon a 2 gallon and 4 more 10 gallons to setup. Now I just have to fill them with frogs.


----------



## Turtle77

You got 2 and 3 gallon tanks for frogs?? I would love to see 'em. Are you going to be filling all those tanks from all those tads you got?


----------



## gsusfreak

count me in too!!!


----------



## fancyusername

I am in guys, guess who I am?


----------



## ckreef

fancyusername= Angela?


----------



## fancyusername

Ha Ha! Since my RC name is so unoriginal I figured I would go out on a limb and get me a "fancy user name" for this club!  Picked up our little frogs tonight and they are soo very cute! We have already named all 4 of ours! I am already planning the next species tank and haven't had my frogs but a few hours. Man, is this more addictive than saltwater or what!!??

Yours Truely,
Angela Short


----------



## Turtle77

Angela I cant wait to see your tank and your frogs!! MIne are growing up so fast.


----------



## Turtle77

OMG Angela your frogs are so awesome. I need another tank now cause I want some like yours...


----------



## gsusfreak

angela those frogs you and chris got are awesome!!!....chris, you should have seen my face light up after angela walked in the reef club meeting tonight...i have a feeling that a few more MTRC members might be joining this club as well


----------



## fancyusername

I can already tell the frogs are going to be WAY more addictive than the fish! I agree that we may have a lot of folks get on board with the frogs after tonight. Who doesn't like a cute frog!?


----------



## false_ideals

What kind of frogs do you have Angela?

I'll be joining MTRC at the start of the new year, so looking forward to eventually getting to meet all of you and see your frog and reef tanks.


----------



## fancyusername

Luces, Chris put some pics up on the MTRC site on RC. They are sure purty!

Yea, you should join MTRC, great bunch of folks and its looking like its turning to a mixed club with so many people likeing the frogs! We may need to change the acronim to MTRRC (Middle TN reef and reptile club) 
Also you can come to a reef meeting without being a member to check us out!


----------



## soccerdefence

count me in to! Im out in Spring Hill, but its all good


----------



## fancyusername

I just moved up from Spring Hill to Franklin, I was in Crown Pointe behind Krogers and still have freinds and go to Church there. Are you a reefer also? Have you already got frogs going? I picked up some creeping fig today at Home depo I plan on useing.


----------



## soccerdefence

Ha! I used to live in Wingate... conected to crownpoint. We moved a little bit farther out though. I used to be a reefer (just got out of it, dont really have time for a reef, and I want a big one, not a small 10gall, I just get bored way easy with them, so I just decided to hold out till I can get a 75gall+ so I can have all the coral I want , but I do have 2 planted aquariums). No I do not have a frog yet. I would love a dart but seeing as they are hard to find, and expensive, im not sure. Were do you find co co fiber? I looked at the lowes and homedepot and CAN NOT find any. Nice to meet someone thats from around here


----------



## Turtle77

Ok I am back from vacation now. How is everyones tanks and frogs coming along?


----------



## false_ideals

Mine are doing good. As soon as I can get a decent looking stand for a standard size 10 gallon, I'm going to start making another. Not sure what I'm going to put in it yet, but I'm dying to get some more frogs.

Anything new with yours?


----------



## ALang423

Is there anywhere up in the Middle TN area where I can find some darts' at a decent price? It seems like the only place that has them is AC and the price IMO is too high? It doesn't really help it that I'm in college but I could still order and come out better, however I'd like to know that someone nearby sells them.


----------



## Kase

ALang423 said:


> Is there anywhere up in the Middle TN area where I can find some darts' at a decent price? It seems like the only place that has them is AC and the price IMO is too high? It doesn't really help it that I'm in college but I could still order and come out better, however I'd like to know that someone nearby sells them.


Emerald Bay in Bellevue has some darts. They currently have leucs, tricolors, some auratus, and pumilio. They should be also be getting some galacs in sometime this week. I was in there today. I like going in there, and Chris (one of the staff) is really awesome. Check them out if you haven't yet.


----------



## false_ideals

You'll find that Emerald Bay & Aquatic Critter are very comparable on prices. Basically boils down to which one has something in stock or which one is closest to you.


----------



## jsh21

Hi, I am in the Cookeville area which isn't to far from Nashville. To your original question about any groups in Tennessee there was once one but it hasn't been active for a couple of years. It was state wide for the most part and rotated meeting locations. All this is based on old info that I have found. It sounds like a great thing to start up again if there is enough interest, also if anyone that was once in the group has any thoughts or input please chime in. 

Jesse


----------



## ALang423

thanks everyone. I called AC and their prices IMO where very high. I'm looking around locally right now. And the group idea sounds good.


----------



## Pyro4x4

Im in Columbia. Nice to see a few more people in the area that have frogs.


----------



## chesney

I'm about 30 minutes outside of Knoxville.


----------



## kakemono

Smyrna here... i have been a forum lurker for a while. Decided to get into PDFs. My first step was to make a little 10g as a learning excersize to learn how to make a false bottom, use gs, and allaround experience.

Bought a 40gallow tank now... waiting to start it until I can find a nice piece of wood.


----------



## Turtle77

What happened to this thread, anyone still looking. We still going to get something started? My 12 gallon needs a huge overhaul so I am thinking of buying a bigger tank and starting over and then moving my frogs over to a new home. The first tank was fun but this one has problems. I would love to see everyone elses builds if you have pics.


----------



## matthew

Hi,

I saw this site today, and I thought it might interest some fellow froggers in the middle Tennessee area. It is not just for PDFs, but I still thought some of you might be interested. It looks like they are just getting started.

http://midtnherps.com


----------



## Turtle77

hey thats very helpful, I will definately check it out and pass it along to my frog buddies!! thanks.


----------

